# Xath's Journal (A Kingdom of Ashes) - Updated 10/6/04



## Xath (Oct 6, 2004)

Well, I figured it was about time I added my own two cents.  This story hour follows the point of view of Xath in The Universe's Kingdom of Ashes campaign.   

The journal entries will follow the same dates as L'Aurel's Journal.  Though it'll be tough for me to keep up with her updating speed.


----------



## Xath (Oct 6, 2004)

*Introduction*

_Every day is a story.  I’ve believed that since the day I was born, and I’ll believe it ‘till the day I die.  Stories are meant to be recorded, and whether that be through word of mouth or paper doesn’t really matter.  As long as the stories are told.  As long as people remember.  This is my story.

My story began 45 years ago last Tuesday in the northern regions of Sylvannus.  Clan Thunderheart had a stronghold near the Wall, which, in the event of a breech, was one of the first lines of defense against the Bluestar.  But no one really thought of such things then.  The Bluestar was kept safely behind the wall; Quarion’s Watch saw to that.  So the tunnels of the stronghold expanded until it was more of an under-city than a keep.  Ores were found, and the people were prosperous.  The tunnels got deeper and deeper, and crept closer and closer to the wall.  

When I was approaching 5 years old, the attack came.  Legions of the Bluestar swarmed through the lower tunnels, slaughtering all in their path.  Many of those killed rose again, joining the masses of the Bluestar’s forces.  Several thousand of us were herded into the great hall.  The massive stone doors were sealed.  And then the world caught flame.  My mother pulled a small blue bottle out of her skirts and made me drink it.  She then held me close…This is one of the few memories I have of my mother…

Regardless, the city fell to the legion of the Bluestar, and by some miracle or force of fate, I managed to be one of the few survivors.  The details aren’t important.  Story or no story, everyone is entitled to their private memories; I’ve believed that since the day I was born, and I’ll believe it ‘till the day I die.  Moving right along…

There were too many orphans to send of to other Thunderheart clans, so many were sent to Sylvannus proper: a city made up mostly of High Alder, with a few humans and middies for a mix.  I was one such orphan.  I was assigned to one Naryan Sharpwind.  He had two children, Nimisha and Nikhil, but had lost his wife several years before.  He had served on the Watch, and now coordinated trades along the Sylvannus Wharf.  A nice enough man, but we were never particularly close.  

Once I was older, Nimisha and Nikhil began to take more interest in me.  We became as siblings, even calling each other such when Naryan wasn’t around.  He still subscribed heavily to the ideals of High Alder shame and would have tolerated no such nonsense from us had he heard about it.  Nimisha taught me the use and practice of the sword and the bow, but those were not what really held my interest.  

The house was full of music.  Naryan’s wife had been a musician, and the house had every type of instrument I could imagine, and even some I couldn’t.  I learned to play them all, at least, I like to think I did.  The only two areas I really excelled in were stringed instruments, especially the harp, and the voice.  

There were other dwarven orphans in the area, but we were never really close.  Most of them were older, and were more set in their dwarven ways, but I didn’t remember enough to be that stodgy.  They tried to teach me.  Even the elves tried to teach me how to be a dwarf.  Fat lot of good that did them.  

At the age of 44, they finally considered me to be grown.  I capped out at 3’10” and was nearly as wide.  I re-invented my scabbard so that my longsword wouldn’t drag across the ground when I walked, and wore my bow horizontally across my back for the same reason.  Having failed to teach me dwarven ways themselves, the elves thought it would be best if I spent some time with my own people.  Maybe then I would be alright.

So Naryan arranged, through his connections, for me to work as a generic lackey in the Stronghold of Clan Thunderheart in Thanesport.  I was not particularly ecstatic about the arrangement, but I had to start somewhere if I was going to fulfill my ultimate goal: to regain the halls of my forefathers and defeat the Bluestar once and for all.  A modest goal for a modest person, if I may say so myself.  And…it couldn’t kill me to learn more about my heritage.  This trip to Thanesport would have to be good for something…_


----------



## Xath (Oct 6, 2004)

*Chapter 1: Shadows of the Past*

Day Eight: Monestary of the Sacred Heart

_I had been in Thanesport for about a month before anything interesting happened.  In that time, I had flung myself in full force, trying to be as dwarfly as possible so that they would let me move on to something worthwhile.  I wore dwarven clothing, braided my hair in a proper fashion, and allowed my facial hair to grow.  I still carried my longsword and bow, since they were the only weapons I could use, but that didn’t set me too far out of place with the other dwarves.  

I worked as a personal assistant to Gawyn Thunderheart, at his request.  He was the ambassador for Clan Thunderheart in Thanesport, a mighty fine brewmaster, and an overall prick.  I had never been hit on in Sylvannus; being 3’10” and dark skinned doesn’t make one too popular amongst the elven lads, but this man did not know the meaning of subtlety.  I had to get out of here.  

Well anyway, about a month after I had been in Thanesport, Gawyn walked in and said that he would be giving up his position of Ambassador to someone new, and would I be so kind as to write up a contract to make the change of leadership legal.  I was confused, but anyone was better than Gawyn, so I wrote up the document and he set out about mid-day.  

He returned several hours later, signed contract in tow and a triumphant beaming smile on his face.  The new Ambassador, it seems, was one Arfin Kegsplitter. I’d never heard of this Arfin before, but Kegsplitter was an Arutha’s Forge name, and they were all right people.  Whoever this Arfin was, he had to be better than Gawyn.  

At dusk, Gawyn pulled me aside and asked me to retrieve Ambassador Kegsplitter from a tavern a bit outside the south gate of Thanesport.  So I did.  Only when I was outside the gate did I realize that I had failed to ask in which tavern I would find him.  In the general area there were several taverns and inns.  I entered the first and politely enquired to each dwarf whether or not he was Arfin Kegsplitter, Ambassador to Clan Thunderheart.  None of them were.  The same with the second inn, and the third.  By the time I entered the fifth establishment, it was late and I was tired.  I never realized how many dwarves there would be in the Thanesport taverns.  So I walked into the center of the tavern and stood on a stool so that I could be seen.  “Any of you Arfin?” I said.  

One dwarf picked his head up from his mug. “I am he, and who are ye?” he said.  Finally, I had found him.   As I rounded the table, I noted his rather odd selection of companions.  Three humans, a mid-elf, and a mid-orc.  As I approached Arfin, I immediately knew he was an improvement over Gawyn;  He was less of a jerk, less of a womanizer, and more…intoxicating?  No, no...  intoxicated.  The man stunk of ale, even more than most of the dwarves I’d met.  But still…an overall improvement.  

I introduced myself and told Arfin Kegsplitter that I had been sent to collect him to the Stronghold within Thanesport. He cast a nervous look around at his friends, and pulled me into close conversation, explaining that he and his friends would require a more secret way into the city.  What was he, shy of crowds?  Sure, people would want to meet the new ambassador, but though it would be a bit extreme to sneak into the city just to avoid the crowds of his constituency. 

His companions leaned in to discuss different ways of entering the city.  Apparently they didn’t like crowds either…When they had nearly decided, the mid-orc piped up something about sewers, sparking the debate all over again.  I stopped paying attention, pausing to mention that with Arfin’s new credentials they could get into the city without a problem.  That apparently was not elaborate enough…something was said about the guards.  I didn’t know, nor was it any of my business.  I simply had to get Ambassador Kegsplitter to the stronghold.  

They finally decided on a plan, and agreed to set off right away.  Though it was late, the gates would still be open.  So off to Thanesport we went…_


----------



## Laurel (Oct 6, 2004)

*More, More.... Xath!!!!!*

Whahoooo! 'Bout time!!!!!   I LOVE IT!

And I do have a big upper hand since I have been keepin' that log since day 1 

And you need no life- so write more... faster!  

Update- I miss hearin' from the little lass, when's the next one!?


----------



## AIM-54 (Oct 21, 2004)

What is this mid-orc business?  Kaereth is a half-orc and proud of it!  Half-orc, I say!   

Otherwise, you have a promising start there. Look forward to reading more!


----------



## Xath (Oct 21, 2004)

I'm working on an update.  I had the unfortunate occurance of having my computer crash before I had saved a large chunk of work. But more should be out shortly.


----------



## ledded (Oct 25, 2004)

Nice start to the PC's view of a very interesting campaign.  Very good stuff so far, I look forward to more.


----------



## Laurel (Oct 29, 2004)

Hey Xath- Your not supposed to have a life where's that update! 

I crave more Xathiness 

Personal Update: update..... :-(


----------

